# Looking for a job: Madrid



## Trevmo (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey all

I moved to Madrid from London 1 month ago and I have not had too much luck with the job hunt. I am currently doing some English coaching (mostly business stuff) with a handful of clients but as you can image, it is not quite enough to pay the bills.

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions? (failing that, job offers? ) I have handed my CV around a number of Irish pubs as well but I have an intermediate-ish level of Spanish and I think it lets me down for jobs such as this. 

To give an idea of my experience/qualifications: I am 24, I have some experience in management (retail) as well as call centre work. I have an undergraduate degree in Sociology and Postgraduate degree in Political Science (First-Class Honours). Surely I am not entirely unemployable, even without a EU passport?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, you and 4.5 million others! You must be aware of the economic situation in Spain, surely? Thousands of well-qualified Spanish graduates are being forced to leave the country to find work, and even the lucky ones who get jobs here are working for very low wages. Then there are the candidates from other EU countries ... sadly, you are a long way down the line. Do you even have a visa that allows you to work in Europe?

Sorry to be negative, but reality these days is not often what people want to hear!


----------



## PokAlice (Mar 8, 2011)

It sounds like you may already be doing this, but you probably need to focus on what you can offer that the millions of out of work Spanish can not (e.g. native English speaker). 

Have you approached English language academies? I guess if you're in Madrid capital there must be a great many. You could also consider doing what a lot of people do (or used to do) and hang up adverts for your services as a native speaker with your telephone number on tabs that people can tear off and take with them (private lessons).

Maybe you'll get lucky and someone will be interested being that you're a native speaker. Or maybe you'd be better searching for jobs as a teacher in a smaller town where native speakers are more scarce?.

I have no idea what the current situation is like in terms of teaching English. I taught English for a short period back in 1998 and taught in a start-up language academy in a small town well outside the Seville (hence I suspect I was the only native English speaker there). However, the job situation was considerably better back then than now. 

I'm sure there must be people on this forum who would have a better idea of the teaching English situation currently. Appreciate this may not be what you're interested in, but i'd guess it's most likely what you're likely to find work in.

Good luck!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trevmo said:


> Hey all
> 
> I moved to Madrid from London 1 month ago and I have not had too much luck with the job hunt. I am currently doing some English coaching (mostly business stuff) with a handful of clients but as you can image, it is not quite enough to pay the bills.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about your visa requirements but there is a working holiday visa
Spain and New Zealand enter working holiday visa agreement

Have you got that side of things sorted out?

Apart from that, as Alcalaina said you are competing against massive numbers of Spaniards who are unemployed. They don't require any paperwork to be completed, and speak fluent Spanish and possibly English, French and German too!! In theory you are employable, in the unfair real world, perhaps not.

PS There is a situations vacant page (which it has to be said, doesn't get looked at very often) but should this be moved to there??????????


----------



## dinnow (Feb 14, 2011)

Most language academies will be looking for a recognised degree and a CELTA certificate to show that you are qualified to teach English as a second language. Some academies will take you without it, but they will be the smaller, newer or less reputable - and probably the lowest paying. Add to that the fact that you are not English but from the colonies and that puts you further down the pecking order. Bit like learning Spanish from a Columbian rather than a Spaniard. Can be done, but not your first choice.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dinnow said:


> Most language academies will be looking for a recognised degree and a CELTA certificate to show that you are qualified to teach English as a second language. Some academies will take you without it, but they will be the smaller, newer or less reputable - and probably the lowest paying. Add to that the fact that you are not English but from the colonies and that puts you further down the pecking order. Bit like learning Spanish from a Columbian rather than a Spaniard. Can be done, but not your first choice.


Very true - and if you haven't got your papers you'll not be employable in a place that's worth being employed in if you see what I mean.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trevmo,
I've just found your first post on this forum
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/68115-employment-madrid.html
where you state that you wouldn't be getting a visa, and where you knew that Spain had 20% unemployment. I really, really , really don't understand your question


> Surely I am not entirely unemployable, even without a EU passport?


You knew exactly what you were coming to...


----------



## Trevmo (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice. Yes as you said I was well aware of the situation before coming, but I came for love and not a career. I'm not submitting this one for the rational decision of the year awards. 

Yes this is a country with 20% employment, but the high unemployment rate is due to the collapse of a housing bubble (something that is labour intensive) and this is a city of 3 million plus... no doubt the situation is hard but by no means totally hopeless.

I'm don't agree with the comment that someone from the 'colonies' is less valued than someone from the UK (tempted to put the word 'Imperialist' in here) as a teacher. Most of my clients do business with Americans and don't consider accents important as long as you speak clearly.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Trevmo said:


> Yes this is a country with 20% employment, but the high unemployment rate is due to the collapse of a housing bubble (something that is labour intensive) and this is a city of 3 million plus... no doubt the situation is hard but by no means totally hopeless.


Not sure Zappie would thank you for that typo but that is where it is heading.

Certainly the housing bubble bursting didn't help but Spain's problems IMHO are far far deeper than that. But nothing wrong with optimism.

Just look at your cricketers today. Down and out for many at half time but a cracking kiwi win in the end :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Trevmo said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice. Yes as you said I was well aware of the situation before coming, but I came for love and not a career. I'm not submitting this one for the rational decision of the year awards.
> 
> Yes this is a country with 20% employment, but the high unemployment rate is due to the collapse of a housing bubble (something that is labour intensive) and this is a city of 3 million plus... no doubt the situation is hard but by no means totally hopeless.
> 
> I'm don't agree with the comment that someone from the 'colonies' is less valued than someone from the UK (tempted to put the word 'Imperialist' in here) as a teacher. Most of my clients do business with Americans and don't consider accents important as long as you speak clearly.


maybe accents aren't important - although when I worked in an academy I wouldn't have got the job in the first place if I had had a strong accent of any kind - but in the end the fact that you are working illegally WILL count

a reputable academy will want to see your work visa - and at some point so will a company to which you offer your services

I assume you also aren't paying _autonomo_? 

the govt is cracking down on those who are working 'on the black' - and I'd guess that your accent could be a dead giveaway?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trevmo said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice. Yes as you said I was well aware of the situation before coming, but I came for love and not a career. I'm not submitting this one for the rational decision of the year awards.
> 
> Yes this is a country with 20% employment, but the high unemployment rate is due to the collapse of a housing bubble (something that is labour intensive) and this is a city of 3 million plus... no doubt the situation is hard but by no means totally hopeless.
> 
> I'm don't agree with the comment that someone from the 'colonies' is less valued than someone from the UK (tempted to put the word 'Imperialist' in here) as a teacher. Most of my clients do business with Americans and don't consider accents important as long as you speak clearly.


Ah well, if you came for love you're completely forgiven . I stayed for love, when I could have carried on travelling

I know an Australian and a New Zealand teacher neither of which are legal I think. Both have work, but it's been very difficult for them and there have been lean times. The Australian recently got married to a Spaniard and is hoping, eventually, to become legal that way. 

What dinnow said about accent may not be his/ her own opinion, but it is what a lot of Spaniards say. 20 years ago Spaniards only wanted British teachers. There was a lot of snob value attached to it. Now some will accept Americans and some will accept any native English accent, but some still won't unfortunately.

My pet hate is people "teaching English" until a "real" job comes up, but I would say that as I'm a qualified, professional teacher myself.

It's good to be optimistic as I think that goes a long way to getting a job. Just don't make too many expensive, long term plans:tongue1:


----------

